
Cha-Ching for Uber - liurosin
https://medium.com/@liurosin/cha-ching-for-uber-4887d83282bd
======
ychandler
This is a super cool read. Always wondered what video ads would be like on
Uber. This can pretty easily be extended for games during the ride too. Cuts
out awkward silences during the ride

